
FOIA Lawsuits Have Their Own Rules, and We Deserve Better - hackuser
https://www.justsecurity.org/29974/foia-litigation-rules-deserve/
======
nickpsecurity
Great writeup. The courts need to get on them more. I think the way to do that
is compile a list of examples going back years showing they didn't act in good
faith. These have to show it clearly and preferably damaging activities. This
could be used at the start of these requests or provided as an appendix.

~~~
hackuser
Just Security produces a lot of great writeups on these issues; I highly
recommend it.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I'll be sure to check it out.

